# Can your cervix move up and down?



## eirual

Lately my cervix has been firm and low (since O'ing a bout a week and a half ago). Today, it seems to be a little higher than the past few days. Can your cervix go up and down- does it matter what time of day you check?

This is my first cycle checking my cervix, so I'm still trying to get to know it


----------



## texaspeach

yes it can go up and down, and yes it matters what time of day you check. if you check soon after you've been laying down say for a nap or just waking up in the morning it will be higher than if you check after standing up all day. it does move higher and higher as you approach max fertility, and then will come down relatively quickly after you ovulate.


----------



## because

Up and down. Forward and back. Not so much side-to-side, though







It can also change shape, firmness, openness, etc. as part of a cycle.


----------



## ginah

Yes it can move up and down pregnant or not. In pregnancy, the gynecologist can push it up and feel a rebound, a phenomenon called ballotment. The baby bounded on and off the cervix and can be felt.


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ginah* 
Yes it can move up and down pregnant or not. In pregnancy, the gynecologist can push it up and feel a rebound, a phenomenon called ballotment. The baby bounded on and off the cervix and can be felt.

My daughter would push both feet on my cervix over and over. OUCH.


----------



## savithny

Yes. Its position at various points of your cycle is one of the fertility signals you need to track for FAM to be accurate as birth control.


----------



## indigo_butterfly

In my experience, it also matters whether your bowels are full... if so, it feels much higher to me.


----------



## poetgirl

This may not quite be the right place for my question but I was just about to post a thread on ttc about this and found your chat:
How long after the cervix moves from its pre-O high, soft, open position to its low firm closed position should you see a temp change? Yesterday it was SHOW when I woke up at 7, then low and firm at around 3pm. I thought for sure I'd see a temp change today but nada.
Can anyone shed any light on the timing of all this? I've never waited this long to O. Thanks.


----------



## eirual

My last cycle I missed the second day after O, but my temp rised on day 3 po.

I dtd unprotected after *I* knew I was infertile, the Ovulsoft program however waits 'til your third higher temp to deem you infertile. So I was feeling like I might have goofed, but all turned out as I had expected.


----------

